# KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

IN PROGRESS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

i like the dash bro looking good


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah nice dash :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 25 2007, 10:47 AM~8638639
> *yeah nice dash :biggrin:
> *


much props to hottstuff on the dash build up


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn roy thet all sideways lol


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time to do the belly after vagas


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

ALL WORKED DONE BY THE KANDY SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

page two for slo low????????????????????????????/


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

iTS JUST THE WAY WE ROLL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

that might cover the coROnas in vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HOUSE OF KOLOR COBALT BLUE OVER SILVER BASE WITH HOK ICE PEARL ON TOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

NEW PROJECT JUST IN TODAY PROGRESS PICS SOON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

top notch work here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Aug 26 2007, 03:44 PM~8644666
> *top notch work here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


THANKX BROTHA SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks John and Kandy Shop Kustomz for my 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

turned out good brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 07:28 PM~8655111
> *Thanks John and Kandy Shop Kustomz  for my 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it in person


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2007, 06:50 PM~8654701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:56 AM~8637950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 30 2007, 03:39 AM~8673133
> *cant wait to see it in person
> *


Me too :cheesy: The bike has not been in my hands since I gave it to you to do for me in Vegas last year


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

3 weeks to vegas and i still dont have your bike fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0 :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gettin closer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:44 AM~8637906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 09:50 AM~8638360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2007, 04:48 PM~8714691
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

nice work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 21 2007, 06:48 PM~8843810
> *nice work
> *


thankx brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 10:05 PM~8844209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2007, 02:53 PM~8751868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A GRILLE FROM A BOMB?????


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 04:12 AM~8844660
> *IS THAT A GRILLE FROM A BOMB?????
> *


yes it looks like a 49-52 chevy grill.

very creative.

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yep its off a 1950 chevy deluxe


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 06:41 AM~8846445
> *yep its off a 1950 chevy deluxe
> *


I KNEW IT.......CRAZY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

GOOD ENOUGH FOR VEGAS???


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 07:38 AM~8846612
> *GOOD ENOUGH FOR VEGAS???
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

LOOKS WAY DIFFERENT FROM WHEN I FIRST SEEN IT 2 YEARS AGO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 22 2007, 07:43 AM~8846633
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> LOOKS WAY DIFFERENT FROM WHEN I FIRST SEEN IT 2 YEARS AGO
> *


LOOKS DIFFERENT FORM 2 MONTHS AGO IN H TOWN


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 07:48 AM~8846652
> *LOOKS DIFFERENT FORM 2 MONTHS AGO IN H TOWN
> *


LOL.....CANT WAIT TO CHECK IT OUT IN PERSON


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 9 2007, 04:53 PM~8751868-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

MURAL OUT OF KANDY SHOP CUSTOMZ


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice :biggrin:

homeboy got down


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HES MY NEW MURALIST JUST WAIT TILL TONY O SEE S IT

:0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i think hes my new muralist too :biggrin:

i making buttons up in this muthafucka right now :uh: lots and lots of buttons


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I THINK IM AMUNE TO CLEARCOAT NOW. I CANT EVEN SMELL IT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

clear has a scent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i gues i cant smalll it anymore


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 22 2007, 11:04 PM~8849884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 08:05 PM~8844209
> *
> 
> 
> ...




it looks bad ass good luck in vegas..


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

looks great


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD *KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ * :thumbsup: ANY PIKZ OF THE FINISHED FRONT END ON THE ASTRO


----------



## elsylient (Aug 23, 2004)

can anybody tell me what kind of blue this is


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YALL READY, I NEED A HEAVY FLAKE, WE CALL IT DIRTY FLAKE, GOT SOMETHING NEW COMING OUT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ready when you are


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Sep 24 2007, 07:04 PM~8862453
> *looks great
> *


dont know if its gonna make it though


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA COUNTY_@Sep 24 2007, 07:45 PM~8862768
> *:thumbsup: LOOKN GOOD KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ  :thumbsup: ANY PIKZ OF THE FINISHED FRONT END ON THE ASTRO
> *


X2


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2007, 12:14 AM~8864262
> *dont know if its gonna make it though
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just a sneak peak


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:0 KOOL *SA ROLLERZ* :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2007, 10:45 PM~8870791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics tonight when more is finished


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

vegas ready


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8640299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:49 AM~8637924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 07:28 PM~8655111
> *Thanks John and Kandy Shop Kustomz  for my 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2007, 08:05 PM~8844209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gettin closer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:55 AM~8637945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


h town lrm BEST IN SHOW
BEST ENGRAVING,ENGINE,UNDERCARRIGE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 21 2007, 09:12 PM~8844660
> *IS THAT A GRILLE FROM A BOMB?????
> *


BOMBITA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 9 2007, 02:53 PM~8751868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THAT VAN IS SIC'  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2007, 07:36 AM~8894191
> *vegas ready
> *


Good luck in Vegas, bring that title back to Texas were it belongs.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tryin to keep it in texas . the current winner is from san antonio prophecy truck


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

i wanna paint my 65


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2007, 03:54 PM~8896140
> *tryin to keep it in texas  . the current winner is from san antonio  prophecy truck
> *


i thought the prophecy won bomb truck last year , this will be its 1st run at truck now theres no more bomb truck sweeps. not sure but didnt that blazer take truck last year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no all trucks got put together last year blazer won the two years before that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 29 2007, 05:01 PM~8896478
> *i wanna paint my 65
> 
> 
> ...


talk to me what are you lookin for?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2007, 06:50 PM~8654701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will be finished right after vegas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:39 AM~8637888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

DAM LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2007, 06:40 AM~8894202
> *h town lrm  BEST IN SHOW
> BEST ENGRAVING,ENGINE,UNDERCARRIGE
> *


I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS VAN IN PERSON. LOOKS SICK!!!! GOOD JOB!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 1 2007, 04:59 PM~8909940
> *I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS VAN IN PERSON. LOOKS SICK!!!! GOOD JOB!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


its more then everyone thinks. all stops were pulled this time


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2007, 11:58 PM~8904263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*How Long Would You Take To Start My Car If I Took It To You? *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alex Casso_@Oct 2 2007, 01:52 PM~8917173
> *How Long Would You Take To Start My Car If I Took It To You?
> *


depends what you wanna do to it
money talks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY OUT ON TO VEGAS


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2007, 12:30 PM~8923832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE....SAFE TRIP BRO


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

THANX


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2007, 10:30 AM~8923832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn looks nice.......


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

i saw that van in vegas. looked flawless. should have been truck of the year. think he got robbed


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

you did a fucking exellent gob on the van you guys got rob for the title there is no trucks with this new mods like the van out there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx bro all for nothing


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

there always next year bro keep the head up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx to all who helped set up and get it clean


----------



## dave509 (Oct 10, 2007)

A I HEARD THAT IF U SCRATH CANY U NEED TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR AGAIN..BECAUSE CANDY CANNOT BE FIX..? IS THIS FALSE OR TRUE..?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dave509_@Oct 9 2007, 08:36 PM~8965064
> *A I HEARD THAT IF U SCRATH CANY U NEED TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR AGAIN..BECAUSE CANDY CANNOT BE FIX..? IS THIS FALSE OR TRUE..?
> *


true


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

DAMN FUCKIN NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx brotha

might be some new surprises in store


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

guess not 

VANDALIZED FOR SALE WITH 24 FT ENCLOSED TRAILER 60,000


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

This ride looked good in vegas :biggrin: alot of mods.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Oct 11 2007, 06:11 PM~8980753
> *This ride looked good in vegas  :biggrin: alot of mods.
> *


can you believe it placed 5th ???????? had to be some inside work goin on


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

KANDY SHOP NOW DOING GOLD PLATING PM ME OR CALL 210 440 5463


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8963254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

FINALLY GOT TO SEE THE VAN IN PERSON. THAT THING IS SICK!!!! YOU HAVE A CRAZY MIND TO COME UP WITH SOME OF THOSE MODS. JUST WANT TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I THINK YOU GOT ROBBED IN VEGAS. BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

That van is nuts!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Oct 12 2007, 07:55 AM~8984408
> *FINALLY GOT TO SEE THE VAN IN PERSON. THAT THING IS SICK!!!! YOU HAVE A CRAZY MIND TO COME UP WITH SOME OF THOSE MODS. JUST WANT TO LET YOU KNOW THAT I THINK YOU GOT ROBBED IN VEGAS. BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR!!
> *


thankx dawg. we got robbed, fucked , forgot about etc but i think they hated on us so bad cuz they were scared to get beat by a van


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:35 AM~8637874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finished pics this week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

coming soon


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

nice mustang


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ill see the van at magnificos


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2007, 08:03 PM~9018207
> *ill see the van at magnificos
> *


maybe maybe not :0


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WATS UP JON?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Oct 17 2007, 05:38 PM~9025372
> *WATS UP JON?
> *


chillin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 05:00 AM~8879491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Oct 2 2007, 02:08 AM~8913888
> *
> *


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

MEETING FRI 6PM AT SHOP


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2007, 09:28 PM~8885653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:39 AM~8637888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ready for magnificos show?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 1 2007, 07:24 AM~9129323
> *ready for magnificos show?
> *


not really


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

need some help?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

EL CAMINO ALMOST DONE GETTIN 22S


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

GETTIN READY FOR KANDY TIME


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave509_@Oct 9 2007, 09:36 PM~8965064
> *A I HEARD THAT IF U SCRATH CANY U NEED TO REPAINT THE WHOLE CAR AGAIN..BECAUSE CANDY CANNOT BE FIX..? IS THIS FALSE OR TRUE..?
> *


keep in mind it would have to go through the clear and actually scrath the kandy...


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

WHERE YALL LOCATED AT?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Nov 9 2007, 12:37 AM~9188745
> *WHERE YALL LOCATED AT?
> *


SAN ANTONIO TX 210 440 5463


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:0 
















[/quote]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> :0


[/quote]
looks good are those on your bike?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 10 2007, 01:05 AM~9195649
> *looks good are those on your bike?
> *


YEAH THEY ARE ON MY WIFES BIKE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 11 2007, 08:38 AM~9202704
> *YEAH THEY ARE ON MY WIFES BIKE
> *


lucky wife


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new projects came in today


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WATS UP V.P. ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Nov 14 2007, 09:34 AM~9225513
> *WATS UP V.P. ?
> *


workin tryin to get rid of all these project so i can finish my secret weapon this year


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

DAM BRO YOUR WORK IS FUCKING CRAZY....MUCH RESPECT....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

http://http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/.../bikegto006.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Nov 14 2007, 11:42 PM~9231736
> *DAM BRO YOUR WORK IS FUCKING CRAZY....MUCH RESPECT....
> *


thankx homie i try my best


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

onto the next project


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2007, 07:07 PM~9220562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx brotha


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

WAT UP!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

relaxin at home


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

step one done. stay tunned for more


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2007, 07:19 PM~9269349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics of this maybe friday if i even go to work after turkey day


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 25 2007, 04:22 PM~8640256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2007, 05:07 PM~9220562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 21310 (Nov 24, 2007)

ROllERZ ONLY CC


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2007, 06:06 PM~9084522
> *
> *


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 4 2007, 06:15 PM~9373507
> *
> *


WATS UP ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just got home


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 10 2007, 03:47 PM~9419206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats our boyz


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 8 2007, 06:22 PM~9186124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8963254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8963254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:39 AM~8637888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots work in all that. Looks nice.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 17 2007, 06:55 AM~9468393
> *Lots work in all that. Looks nice.
> *


thankx homie


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2007, 06:54 AM~9468281
> *
> *


Brings back sad memories! :tears: Should have been LRM Truck of the year 2007. Maybe next time!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bring our bitch out this year and take all the money outa texas


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Very nice work, that shit on ya'll van is outta this world!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more finished pics to come


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

66 mustang another satisfied customer


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 09:39 AM~9527017
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAn that is BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## southernsweetness (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 17 2007, 08:41 PM~9473190
> *bring our bitch out this year and take all the money outa texas
> *



R U talkin bout the van?.. the shit looks like a carnaval or circus ride. 
It doesn't belong in TX and it aint gonna win in Vegas. 
So, back to the drawing board: try a new color sceme; or maybe just start over on a ride that's not a van. Then, you'll have a chance to take home a little cash.


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

what color is this?







:dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southernsweetness_@Jan 2 2008, 10:21 PM~9592606
> *R U talkin bout the van?.. the shit looks like a carnaval or circus ride.
> It doesn't belong in TX and it aint gonna win in Vegas.
> So, back to the drawing board: try a new color sceme; or maybe just start over on a ride that's not a van. Then, you'll have a chance to take home a little cash.
> *


oh shit, we got a hater in the house :biggrin: 



what else is new :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southernsweetness_@Jan 2 2008, 09:21 PM~9592606
> *R U talkin bout the van?.. the shit looks like a carnaval or circus ride.
> It doesn't belong in TX and it aint gonna win in Vegas.
> So, back to the drawing board: try a new color sceme; or maybe just start over on a ride that's not a van. Then, you'll have a chance to take home a little cash.
> *


ok newbie post your pile of shit . ill challange you to a build any time. dont hate if you cant build it. by the way its called a radical


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:guns: :guns: 
haterz


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 2 2008, 09:37 PM~9592814
> *what color is this?
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a porcshe 914 color i sprayed along time ago


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2007, 09:39 PM~8821440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2007, 07:23 AM~9247416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

67 gto project


----------



## ROLLERZONLY 719 (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 08:43 AM~8637902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

did you buy it?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 10 2008, 12:31 AM~9655718
> *
> *


hinges are chromed look good


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2008, 09:24 PM~9672209
> *hinges are chromed look good
> *


koo :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 09:34 PM~9678398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

i glad i found this topic yall do top notch work!!! how the fuck yall won 5th place???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bloodline_@Jan 13 2008, 10:11 AM~9681603
> *i glad i found this topic yall do top notch work!!! how the fuck yall won 5th place???
> *


beats me?????? i think there are alot of haterz out there with alot of judging money. know what i mean


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

What's good homies?


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzUnderground_@Jan 13 2008, 02:14 PM~9682511
> *What's good homies?
> *


ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

10" radio flyer


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 09:34 PM~9678398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those for a regal? sell me them bitches. lol


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 09:39 AM~9527017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 14 2008, 08:09 PM~9695798
> *those for a regal? sell me them bitches. lol
> *


nope they are for a 93 fleetwood caddy


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2008, 11:28 AM~9681974
> *beats me??????  i think there are alot of haterz out there with alot of judging money. know what i mean
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jan 15 2008, 08:36 AM~9699491
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


congrats on your purchase. heard today your boy bought chads regal. i have seen this ride top and bottom. he got a clean ride


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 16 2008, 07:33 PM~9713729
> *:wave:
> *


whats up? seen yo boy is takin his 63 down south :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 20 2007, 07:24 PM~9496219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 13 2007, 05:07 PM~9220562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## DUB ROLLER (Aug 17, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2008, 09:34 PM~9678398
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those for a fleetwood, whats the price on em???? pm or respond on here, ill check back...thanks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 21 2008, 08:31 PM~9750998
> *:wave:
> *


your a smiley faced mutha huh


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2008, 09:33 PM~9751037
> *your a smiley faced mutha huh
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:uh:























































:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its cold as hell in texas. not a good day to kandy


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2008, 07:00 AM~9762048
> *its cold as hell in texas. not a good day to kandy
> *


yeap


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2008, 06:00 AM~9762048
> *its cold as hell in texas. not a good day to kandy
> *


its veeeeeeerrrrrrrrry coooolllddddd......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

TELL ME WHAT U THINK


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Jan 27 2008, 09:41 AM~9794473
> *:thumbsup:
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 11:56 PM~9792981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAS ASS JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Jan 28 2008, 03:57 PM~9804937
> *TELL ME WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


me likeeeeeyyyyy alot roy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2008, 07:37 PM~9805782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the paint


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2008, 07:37 PM~9805782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that color


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no more smiley guys :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2008, 07:37 PM~9805782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THE COLOR


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

bad ass yellow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2008, 11:03 PM~9818595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

looks good bRO!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

headed to h town to deliver the yellow beast gto


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good stuff man


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:43 AM~8637902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good boss.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

car is now in colorado


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

another happy customer


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

wats up jon???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

chillin :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 09:39 AM~9527017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

coming soon

















64 ss impala chasis coming soon


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2008, 05:38 PM~9889215
> *
> coming soon
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

any pics of the car on the lift next to the chasis???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2008, 08:48 AM~9901507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that a return customer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the bike is


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

is that c-lo's?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 9 2008, 07:25 PM~9904511
> *is that c-lo's?
> *


yep shoooo is


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2008, 08:16 PM~9904463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ohhhhhh


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2008, 08:16 PM~9904463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics later today.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2008, 07:38 PM~9927345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh dam i didnt know the open like that :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

surprise :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

came out pimp


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 06:51 PM~9936013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats clean!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 06:51 PM~9936013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

c locs afraid to take it home :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

dont think hes had a car like this before


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

Is he going to throw hydros in it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yep got rims today and hydros tomorrow. will be at next meeting


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

HES GOT MY VOTE :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 13 2008, 06:37 PM~9936396
> *HES GOT MY VOTE :biggrin:
> *


sgt at arms?????? i bet he will get some plaques back :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 06:50 PM~9936002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those impala rear light son a truck?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2008, 07:32 PM~9826254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2007, 09:39 AM~9527017
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Dec 10 2007, 02:47 PM~9419206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:39 AM~8637888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:43 AM~8637902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 07:44 AM~8637906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Aug 25 2007, 04:30 PM~8640299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2007, 07:28 PM~8655111
> *Thanks John and Kandy Shop Kustomz  for my 1st place 16" Semi Custom bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 9 2007, 05:42 PM~8963254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 05:51 PM~9936013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 12 2008, 06:38 PM~9927345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 08:09 PM~9937208
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 14 2008, 06:51 AM~9939831
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 06:41 PM~9944315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good whats it gng under


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trae_@Feb 14 2008, 05:58 PM~9944494
> *looks good whats it gng under
> *


i dunno. got to get a body for it. havent desided yet


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 07:18 PM~9944687
> *i dunno. got to get a body for it. havent desided yet
> *


oh yea i like those pump racks in the back gng to look good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

come to the next meeting . it might be all done by then


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 07:31 PM~9944798
> *come to the next meeting . it might be all done by then
> *


Hell yea i got to see if im working seems that i work every time yall have a meeting but ill try to make it want to check it out :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kool see you then


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE (Feb 14, 2008)

BIG PROPS NICE WORK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CAPTIAN&COKE_@Feb 16 2008, 11:31 PM~9961150
> *BIG PROPS NICE WORK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

BAD ASS JON


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

WHEN I FIRST JOIN ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that clear is the shit bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 19 2008, 05:46 PM~9981014
> *that clear is the shit bro!!! :biggrin:
> *


you like it huh? :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks like fun :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hell no i was there till 11 30 last night


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

CAN I BE NEXT SO YOU CAN DO MY ROOF I GOT CASH MONEY I WORK NOW LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Feb 20 2008, 08:35 PM~9991250
> *CAN I BE NEXT SO YOU CAN DO MY ROOF I GOT CASH MONEY I WORK NOW LOL
> *


bring it on


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

THE FRAME LOOKS SICK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

now thats bad ass


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2008, 08:53 PM~9991464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx homiez


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats what the fuck im talking about!!! :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna try to finish the frame by this weekend


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 21 2008, 07:13 PM~9998014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LOOKS NICE..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2008, 11:15 PM~10008507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT LOOKS SWEET..


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Feb 23 2008, 09:27 AM~10011013
> *SHIT LOOKS SWEET..
> *


thats because its candy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice choice of color on the bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 23 2008, 09:44 PM~10015231
> *nice choice of color on the bike
> *


oriental blue. was a test for a little car im doing :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 23 2008, 11:02 PM~10015321
> *oriental blue.  was a test for a little car im doing :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: looks like u stayn buuussssy :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

shop is packed right now.....


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

THKS BRO!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

are you showing in h town in 2 weeks?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 05:49 PM~10036431
> *are you showing in h town in 2 weeks?
> *


oh yeah


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ROLLERZ will have alot of bikes there


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy+Feb 26 2008, 09:35 AM~10032765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10037627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dam thats bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## sash1 (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 17 2007, 06:26 AM~9247425
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful red!! What colors did u use?


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10037627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 27 2008, 08:25 PM~10046078
> *:0
> *


you ready for it?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Feb 27 2008, 09:25 PM~10046078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 27 2008, 09:29 PM~10046129
> *you ready for it?
> *


not yet, you working on the weekend?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yea sunday


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

aight, i'll go fuck that shit up on sunday :guns: :guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 28 2008, 08:08 AM~10049229
> *aight, i'll go fuck that shit up on sunday  :guns:  :guns:
> *


well alrighty then


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

wats up?!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

relaxin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2008, 08:01 PM~10037065
> *ROLLERZ will have alot of bikes there
> *


really is tony o showin :0 :biggrin: just jokin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

any int pics yet????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 08:23 PM~10072545
> *any int pics yet????
> *


no. what did you do to the rims


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 2 2008, 07:24 PM~10072557
> *no. what did you do to the rims
> *


nothing yet. still deciding. might be a surprise


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 08:28 PM~10072600
> *nothing yet. still deciding. might be a surprise
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 2 2008, 07:30 PM~10072611
> *:scrutinize:
> *


maybe a lil cali flava on em


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 08:31 PM~10072620
> *maybe a lil cali flava on em
> *


huh explain............


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you will see. just look for the ROLLERZ ONLY trailer sat morning


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 08:34 PM~10072662
> *you will see. just look for the ROLLERZ ONLY trailer sat morning
> *


consider it done.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10061867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 07:22 PM~10072541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

spinin pumps


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 4 2008, 05:52 PM~10088792
> *spinin pumps
> *


and you know this


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 4 2008, 07:35 PM~10089155
> *and you know this
> *


maaannnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@Mar 5 2008, 09:48 AM~10094063
> *maaannnnnnnn  :biggrin:
> *


got your seat today look good see you saturday


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 07:58 PM~10072871
> *
> *


that is fucking sick , my kid would love one.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 29 2008, 08:38 PM~10061867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 u guys do some off the hook work. where do u get these at, i want one, and how much to have u guys paint it.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

SUP JON


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 5 2008, 07:31 PM~10098890
> *SUP JON
> *


whats up big roy


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 5 2008, 05:53 PM~10097338
> *u guys do some off the hook work. where do u get these at, i want one, and how much to have u guys paint it.
> *


secrete location. how much well? if you want to chill with the big dogs you cant piss like a puppy. hope that answer your question


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 5 2008, 07:37 PM~10098964
> *secrete location. how much well? if you want to chill with the big dogs you cant piss like a puppy. hope that answer your question
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 5 2008, 04:53 PM~10097338
> *u guys do some off the hook work. where do u get these at, i want one, and how much to have u guys paint it.
> *



EBAY'S NO SECRET, CHEAP AS FUCK TOO  

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 6 2008, 08:59 PM~10108638
> *EBAY'S NO SECRET, CHEAP AS FUCK TOO
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 05:51 PM~9936013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2008, 07:22 PM~10072541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 08:42 PM~10154955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats looks badass!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx homie


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wack ass show. judging always sucks and money never gets paid out right. will not be attending. san marcos show same day will be better choice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

chrome undies = A+


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 04:49 PM~10176215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: looks good bro


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 03:34 PM~10176141
> *wack ass show. judging always sucks and money never gets paid out right. will not be attending. san marcos show same day will be better choice
> *



post pics.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 15 2008, 07:51 PM~10177236
> *post pics.
> *


post pics of what?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trae_@Mar 15 2008, 06:03 PM~10176746
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup: looks good bro
> *


still waiting on bushings and the rest of my chrome


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 09:42 PM~10177499
> *still waiting on bushings and the rest of my chrome
> *


Going to be a show stoppa!!!!!!!!!!! wouldnt expect any thing less :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by six trae_@Mar 16 2008, 06:11 PM~10182423
> *Going to be a show stoppa!!!!!!!!!!! wouldnt expect any thing less :nicoderm:
> *


wow thats the name of it too :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 03:49 PM~10176215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 08:41 PM~10177490
> *post pics of what?
> *


the san marcos show if you attend.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i will


----------



## screweduptexas (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2008, 09:20 AM~10187004
> *i will
> *


So your gonna be at the san marcos car show? I'll probly be going


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screweduptexas_@Mar 17 2008, 12:15 PM~10188343
> *So your gonna be at the san marcos car show? I'll probly be going
> *


Yes sir ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## six trae (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 16 2008, 07:15 PM~10182461
> *wow  thats the name of it too :0
> *


Dame then not just a clevar name, then its meant to be :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

JON LOOK WHAT CAME IN


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Mar 18 2008, 03:44 PM~10199352
> *JON LOOK WHAT CAME IN
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit look out big homie


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new project


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:0 ohoh cant wait to c when done!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

me either


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 05:49 PM~10176215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screweduptexas (Jul 21, 2002)

http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/t...hootoutcopy.jpg
Is this the car show you will be attending?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screweduptexas_@Mar 24 2008, 04:05 PM~10244307
> *http://s255.photobucket.com/albums/hh136/t...hootoutcopy.jpg
> Is this the car show you will be attending?
> *


hell no :angry: we are going to the screwed and chopped fest on sunday. do you really not want us to go there or what?????????????????????????????? i wont attend a redline show again


----------



## screweduptexas (Jul 21, 2002)

I'll try to make it thru there....It's this sunday?


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 24 2008, 08:11 PM~10245683
> *hell no :angry:   we are going to the screwed and chopped fest on sunday. do you really not want us to go there or what??????????????????????????????  i wont attend a redline show again
> *


JON I CANT GET OFF WORK TO GO BUT THE CAR IS READY


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

JON DALLAS SHOW

59 A NITE THIS IS 3MILES FROM SHOW

Fairfield Inn & SuitesSM by Marriott® Dallas Market Center 
2110 Market Center Boulevard at Stemmons 
Dallas, Texas 75207 USA 
Phone: 1-214-760-8800 
Fax: 1-214-760-1659 
Sales: 1-214-653-1166 ext. 661 





OR THIS ITS LIKE 7MIL AWAY FOR 39 A NITE LET ME KNOW ROOMS ARE GO N FAST

Courtyard® by Marriott® Dallas Central Expressway 
10325 North Central Expressway 
Dallas, Texas 75231 USA 
Phone: 1-214-739-2500 
Fax: 1-214-739-6450 
Sales: 1-214-739-2500


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 2 2008, 08:08 PM~10320887
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10108198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2008, 07:16 PM~10108198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Jon. Im the one who picked up Chads bike frame for him. Your frame is lookin good. Cant wait to see it when its finished. SPINNIN HUH :biggrin: :biggrin: 

IS it possible to match a safety or canary yellow powdercoated frame with a kandied flaked yellow kandy? Im wonderin if i should kandy powdercoat or jus kandy yellow my frame. Anyway thanx in advance for the info.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just bring it and ill flake it and kandy it for you


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Pm me a price if you dont mind. Wonderin what would be more cost effective. I do plan on havin you paint my car hopefully by next spring or earlier. I wanna paint the frame and rearend. I want that yellow to pop and blind ya with the flake , old skool style.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

IM waitin on my frame thats comin from albuquerque. I should have it ready for paint by the end of may. I should have my frame the first weekend of may then i have to wrap the stress points.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

hey what up it me freddy i would like to know how much to flip a frontend on a1976 caprice and the doors to suicide and the trunk also thanks let me know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 12 2008, 10:00 PM~10402237
> *hey what up it me freddy i would like to know how much to flip a frontend on a1976 caprice and the doors to suicide and the trunk also thanks let me know
> *


dont you guys do that down there?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Apr 13 2008, 12:00 AM~10402237
> *hey what up it me freddy i would like to know how much to flip a frontend on a1976 caprice and the doors to suicide and the trunk also thanks let me know
> *


HE CAN DO IT


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Well FUCK it im gonna kandy my frame anyway so guess ill be seein you next month. Im gonna call you to talk about the specifics. Thanx bRo!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 16 2008, 12:19 PM~10430427
> *Well FUCK it im gonna kandy my frame anyway so guess ill be seein you next month. Im gonna call you to talk about the specifics. Thanx bRo!
> *


whenever your ready my brotha


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

DAMN bRO SORRY TO HEAR BOUT THE TRAILER AND VAN HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE FOUND.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## screweduptexas (Jul 21, 2002)

any pics of the baby lac jeep you repainted?


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screweduptexas_@Apr 30 2008, 03:38 PM~10542927
> *any pics of the baby lac jeep you repainted?
> *


YEA I WANT TO SEE


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screweduptexas_@Apr 30 2008, 03:38 PM~10542927
> *any pics of the baby lac jeep you repainted?
> *


X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

dammm :thumbsup:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY:

WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!!!

MAY 17TH ROLLERZ ONLY DINNER & DANCE @ 8:00 PM HOWARD JOHNSON BANQUET ROOM!!

ALSO ROOMS BLOCKED AT THE HOWARD JOHNSON FOR 59 + TAX UNDER THE NAME OF " THERESA VELA" CALL 361-575-0251 TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM TODAY!!!!

IF ANY QUESTIONS CALL DAVID 361-550-3609


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10555880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93caddy_@May 5 2008, 09:36 AM~10578196
> *ROLLERZ ONLY:
> 
> WEGO SHOW TOUR NEXT STOP VICTORIA, TX MAY 18TH VICTORIA COMMUNITY CENTER!!!
> ...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2008, 07:51 PM~9936013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 03:49 PM~10176215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 12 2008, 07:42 PM~10154955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up john? damn this is tight as hell. now thats what i want. let me know.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

well lets do it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

shit you know im down bRO. just let me save up alil more $$$$ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !


----------



## countryrollerz (Sep 11, 2006)

WHATS UP JOHN! WHATS CRANKIN BRO? I SEE U BEEN GETTING DOWN ON UR PAINT JOBS! JUSTS SAVING MONEY! I WILL HIT U UP LATER BRO.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by countryrollerz_@May 8 2008, 02:00 PM~10609572
> *WHATS UP JOHN! WHATS CRANKIN BRO? I SEE U BEEN GETTING DOWN ON UR PAINT JOBS! JUSTS SAVING MONEY! I WILL HIT U UP LATER BRO.
> *


wonderin if id ever see you or that stang again


----------



## countryrollerz (Sep 11, 2006)

IT N MY BLOOD BRO! I WILL BE BACK? I WILL BE N VICTORIA CAR SHOW.HOPE 2 SEE U BRO>


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by countryrollerz_@May 8 2008, 07:07 PM~10611674
> *IT N MY BLOOD BRO! I WILL BE BACK? I WILL BE N VICTORIA CAR SHOW.HOPE 2 SEE U BRO>
> *


yes sir ill be there saturday afternoon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 08:46 PM~10619666
> *:0
> *


----------



## countryrollerz (Sep 11, 2006)

whats up? slolow nice pic .do u got more pics. i see that john taken care of business for club. i will be back ! take care bros!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by countryrollerz_@May 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10621113
> *whats up? slolow nice pic .do u got more pics. i see that john taken care of business for club. i will be back ! take care bros!!!!!
> *


you know i always take care ofmy brothaz


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@May 9 2008, 09:23 PM~10619926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by countryrollerz_@May 9 2008, 11:40 PM~10621113
> *whats up? slolow nice pic .do u got more pics. i see that john taken care of business for club. i will be back ! take care bros!!!!!
> *


SEE YOU IN VIC BRO


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10625720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT SAN ANTO


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

thats an old ass pic! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 13 2008, 12:09 PM~10863534
> *thats an old ass pic!  :biggrin:
> *


from 1962


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

where did you get that water spot paint can let me know or give me a number thanks freddy


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 22 2008, 11:31 AM~11149094
> *where did you get that water spot paint can let me know or give me a number  thanks freddy
> *


in new zeland


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

can i get a number thanks freddy 361 728 7787


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 23 2008, 05:22 PM~11162162
> *can i get a number thanks freddy 361 728 7787
> *


didnt you call me to day asking for an estimate?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 22 2008, 08:00 PM~11154844
> *in new zeland
> *


THEY SELL IT BY THE QUART OR THE GALLON. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

wtf


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

i guess i cant get a number i have car that need to b spotted i would b nice if you couid help me out thanks freddy i need it bad


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i gave you an estimate yesterday when you called


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:cheesy: Dayum that shyt is nice homie...I wanna do tha roof on my regal somethin like that but using dark browns,golds, and stuff


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

so you say that you cant help me by give a number or where can i order it call me if you can


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

no i didnt call u


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD JON CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

help me out


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 22 2008, 02:31 PM~11149094
> *where did you get that water spot paint can let me know or give me a number  thanks freddy
> *



its not a specific paint it is an effect its called talent!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414478 :thumbsup:Mabe this will help out


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@Jul 24 2008, 05:55 PM~11171706
> *its not a specific paint it is an effect its called talent!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jul 23 2008, 05:22 PM~11162162
> *can i get a number thanks freddy 361 728 7787
> *


check here 281 330 8004


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 09:51 PM~11629848
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that bike is gonna be sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2008, 09:10 PM~11173527
> *check here  281  330  8004
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

WAZ UP JT
LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Sep 22 2008, 08:31 PM~11671226
> *WAZ UP JT
> LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


thankx sal


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

love the impala


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

whats good john? nice work bRO.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt...


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 24 2008, 08:32 AM~11167024
> *:cheesy: Dayum that shyt is nice homie...I  wanna do tha roof on my regal somethin like that but using dark browns,golds, and stuff
> *


ME 2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WHATS UP JOHN...

TTT
i started on the car today...
i primed 1 fender well, the back drums,... not sure what color to go on the fenders, rear axel or rims


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

great work homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 08:32 PM~12195108
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work John!!! Im diggin the patterns :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 3 2008, 04:52 AM~11767232
> *
> *


was up J.T., your doing some crazy ass shit!!!! Looks good, keep up the good work. P.M me if you come to sac. for the Holidays. Later :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 7 2008, 07:32 PM~12093997
> *WHATS UP JOHN...
> 
> TTT
> ...



the road master?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

what up bro....thanks for the shout out...hope u guys had a good thanksgiving as well :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 28 2008, 11:45 AM~12281643
> *what up bro....thanks for the shout out...hope u guys had a good thanksgiving as well  :biggrin:
> *


sure did. back to the grind today getting ready for 09 :0


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 04:33 PM~12283135
> *sure did. back to the grind today getting ready for 09 :0
> *


 word homie...yeah 09 looks good man...there will be alot of dope shit busting out from all the shops...lets hope car show seasons is a good one :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 29 2008, 06:55 AM~12286984
> *word homie...yeah 09 looks good man...there will be alot of dope shit busting out from all the shops...lets hope car show seasons is a good one  :biggrin:
> *


should be a good one, 2 club of the year championships in one year :0 time to step it up again and keep our titles :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 10:00 AM~12433518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

whats up ?john whats chackinon the lac


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

how cool is it down there! bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Dec 15 2008, 12:55 PM~12435351
> *how cool is it down there! bro
> *


38 degrees outside


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 805orDie (Aug 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

John my motor is next i need to get my engine block painted and engine bay molded.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Jan 3 2009, 07:56 PM~12596464
> *John my motor is next i need to get my engine block painted and engine bay molded.
> *


bring it on bROtha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 19 2008, 09:17 PM~12479369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam looks real good!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Jan 7 2009, 07:59 PM~12637660
> *Dam looks real good!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

coming soon to a mustang near you :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

holy flake! :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 04:40 PM~12664097
> *holy flake! :0
> *


he said alot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

no such thing as too much flake :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 10 2009, 04:52 PM~12664180
> *no such thing as too much flake :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

will i need sun glasses for all that flake  :nicoderm: when u do the other one i want lots of flakes liked this one :around: :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Jan 11 2009, 05:36 PM~12672217
> *will i need sun glasses for all that flake   :nicoderm: when u do the other one i want lots of flakes liked this one :around:  :yes:
> *


other one might be a little more :0


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 25 2007, 08:56 AM~8637950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS THAT THE ASTRO YALL WANTED TO CHROME WATER PUMP FOR


A WHILE BACK?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jan 11 2009, 10:34 PM~12676092
> *IS THAT THE ASTRO YALL WANTED TO CHROME WATER PUMP FOR
> A WHILE BACK?
> *


yea. thats the same one that was stolen from my shop and then was your shop


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 05:37 PM~12664075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 07:04 AM~12677765
> *yea. thats the same one that was stolen from my shop and then was your shop
> *


AND THATS WHY IM NOT THEIR ANYMORE



IVE NEVER HAD SO MUCH SHIT STOLEN AT ONE PLACE LIKE I DID THERE


I HAD ANOTHER SHOP ON SOMERSET, AND THE OWNER WOULD LEAVE IT WIDE OPEN WHEN HE WOULD PASS OUT DRUNK AND I NEVER HAD ANYTHING MISSING BUT SOME BATTERIES
AND EVEN AT THAT IT WAS LIKE 3 BATTERYS IN A 6 MONTHS PERIOD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Jan 12 2009, 07:12 PM~12683924
> *AND THATS WHY IM NOT THEIR ANYMORE
> IVE NEVER HAD SO MUCH SHIT STOLEN AT ONE PLACE LIKE I DID THERE
> I HAD ANOTHER SHOP ON SOMERSET, AND THE OWNER WOULD LEAVE IT WIDE OPEN WHEN HE WOULD PASS OUT DRUNK AND I NEVER HAD ANYTHING MISSING BUT SOME BATTERIES
> ...


its all them welfare fuckers over there that have a 3000 dollar house but got 26 inch rims on a 1500 dollar ride


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12684723
> *its all them welfare fuckers over there that have a 3000 dollar house but got 26 inch rims on a 1500 dollar ride
> *



:yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more clear


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time to clear it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2009, 06:46 PM~12726718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2009, 06:37 PM~12664075
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 02:53 PM~12436265
> *38 degrees outside
> *


68 Over herw :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice color on dat stang


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE WORK!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I talked to my wife and we have decided on takin my car to you on March 7th so that you can do what you do......... God Damn I cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 09:38 PM~12842944
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2009, 07:01 PM~12852592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats badass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jan 30 2009, 07:37 AM~12857214
> *thats badass
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2009, 06:01 PM~12852592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD! JUST ENOUGH TO SET IT OFF! :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 30 2009, 08:00 PM~12862100
> *
> *


another Baby Lac??? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 3 2009, 11:49 AM~12893573
> *another Baby Lac???  :biggrin:
> *


hell no. theres only one of those


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 3 2009, 02:59 PM~12894533
> *hell no. theres only one of those
> *


 :biggrin: 
is it a member's ride?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 5 2009, 09:36 AM~12913777
> *:biggrin:
> is it a member's ride?
> *


yea its mario, owner of baby lac s daily driver. well one of them


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

the green one?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2009, 05:53 PM~12918344
> *the green one?
> *


yea, ive been trying to call you for 2 days now :angry:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 07:55 PM~12919005
> *yea, ive been trying to call you for 2 days now :angry:
> *


i dont have a phone, i had to send it in cause they fucked up the billing and over charged me, i wont get a new one back till monday :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 5 2009, 06:36 PM~12918189
> *yea its mario, owner of baby lac s daily driver. well one of them
> *


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

Really nice work homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 14 2008, 05:41 PM~9944315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sick bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:, did you use any bando or type of filler to get it that smooth?


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 6 2009, 03:02 PM~12927961
> *thats sick bro :thumbsup::thumbsup:, did you use any bando or type of filler to get it that smooth?
> *


very little


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Feb 7 2009, 09:33 PM~12938231
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2009, 05:38 PM~12929570
> *very little
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B.U.G. (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12938275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, this job is amazing. Would you mind if I ask how u do it?... I mean, I'm from El Salvador, in El Salvador, and I got a Toyota Mark II 77 (Wouldn´t amaze me if you aint familiar with it) and I want to paint it black, but i wan it to look just as this car. Could you hook me up with the info about the coat, paint and all you did to get it looking like dat.

I'm telling you, if It was possible for me to get you painting my car, I would. Peace


----------



## B.U.G. (Dec 22, 2008)

One mo thing, would you throw flaked on it? black flakeS?... don't know much about it, so I'm just wondering


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12938275
> *
> 
> 
> ...



big josh now just need to stripe it a little.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 10:37 PM~12938275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: DAMN THAT CAME OUT BADASS! can i bring mine next? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 9 2009, 07:16 AM~12949069
> *:worship: DAMN THAT CAME OUT BADASS!  can i bring mine next? :biggrin:
> *


bring it brother


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Feb 9 2009, 12:13 AM~12948262
> *big josh now just need to stripe it a little.
> *


i did that too


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 06:33 PM~12953993
> *i did that too
> *



Any pics?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 9 2009, 06:32 PM~12953985
> *bring it brother
> *


 :thumbsup: im gonna to try and bring it to you on the 20th, cool? ill let you know for sure  

do yall still hang out at the pig stand?


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B.U.G._@Feb 9 2009, 12:41 AM~12947992
> *Bro, this job is amazing. Would you mind if I ask how u do it?... I mean, I'm from El Salvador, in El Salvador, and I got a Toyota Mark II 77 (Wouldn´t amaze me if you aint familiar with it) and I want to paint it black, but i wan it to look just as this car. Could you hook me up with the info about the coat, paint and all you did to get it looking like dat.
> 
> I'm telling you, if It was possible for me to get you painting my car, I would. Peace
> *


Jon is international. He can paint in El Salvador too. We'll be down there in April if you are ready and got the money together. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 10 2009, 04:19 PM~12964884
> *Jon is international. He can paint in El Salvador too. We'll be down there in April if you are ready and got the money together. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

whats the going rate for a straight candy job?...on a gbody


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Feb 13 2009, 10:01 AM~12992841
> *whats the going rate for a straight candy job?...on a gbody
> *


cheaper then the other shop you asked :0


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> > :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> HEY THATS MY EYE


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2008, 08:54 PM~11629878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WONDER HOW THIS CAR IS GO N TO COME OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 13 2009, 10:41 PM~12998616
> *cheaper then the other shop you asked  :0
> *


i bet...send me a PM with a ballpark figure


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

Here are the pics.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Feb 15 2009, 09:20 PM~13013365
> *Here are the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup john?? Are you ready for the monte next week?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup John! I like that water drop effect. If that type of effect fits into your plan on my car could you add sum of that? Jus wonderin?? Good luck bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13330145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work :thumbsup: Moving fast on bigmikes car .... Keep up your good work.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 19 2009, 07:52 PM~13330145
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good John!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2009, 09:20 AM~13344500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

waz up J.T. :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4th page in the gray??? 
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2009, 01:26 PM~13271009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's some tight paintin' bro!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2009, 05:44 PM~13634722
> *That's some tight paintin' bro!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 06:26 PM~13746986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i like that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you want your like that? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 21 2009, 08:20 AM~13344500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


saw this bike at the Austin show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 08:26 PM~13746986
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 3 2009, 08:33 AM~13769601
> *nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanx man!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 07:32 PM~12195108
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of that 68' in the background ?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 4 2009, 10:09 PM~13786214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2009, 08:58 AM~13789697
> *:0
> *


thats the one here right?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2009, 05:44 AM~13788900
> *Any pics of that 68' in the background ?
> *


yea but nothing good. the front suspension is out getting done.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2009, 06:13 PM~13794203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majikmike0118_@May 5 2009, 07:32 PM~13796217
> *awesome work!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i figured that was tinos ride.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2009, 05:48 AM~13849814
> *:worship:  :biggrin:
> *


ready for a lincoln? :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2009, 07:10 AM~13849862
> *ready for a lincoln? :0
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

soooo...im getting married..............yup...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 11 2009, 09:06 AM~13850947
> *soooo...im getting married..............yup...
> *


one per year homie. ill be up in atx at 5 pm. deposit??????


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2009, 06:55 PM~13846030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Looks hella good John. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2009, 01:03 PM~13852568
> *one per year homie. ill be up in atx  at 5 pm. deposit??????
> *


i was kidding :biggrin: well i guess its too late now  when will you be up here next? I should have brought it to the wedding :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 12 2009, 05:31 AM~13860554
> *i was kidding :biggrin:  well i guess its too late now   when will you be up here next?  I should have brought it to the wedding :twak:
> *


give it to tino and ill have my wife pick it up


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

uffin: :420:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 06:28 PM~13925441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn John very nice bRO.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@May 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13926419
> *Damn John very nice bRO.....
> *


and this is just a daily driver. wait till the build off impala comes out :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## smoothmonte (Aug 3, 2008)

*Saw the paint job yesterday in person looks great John pics dont do it any justice *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smoothmonte_@May 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13989988
> *Saw the paint job yesterday in person looks great John pics dont do it any justice
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

2nd pg.??? 
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

WHAT UP DOGG


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

chillin witht he family tonight :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 28 2009, 08:50 PM~14031151
> *chillin witht he family tonight :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

T T T

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

how much to chome regal bumpers? thanks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 14 2009, 03:06 PM~14187354
> *how much to chome regal bumpers?  thanks
> *


any dents?


----------



## mr.serio (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13856378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FIRME


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14195440
> *any dents?
> *


no


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

what up do u have any house or kolor kandy uk17 violette hit me up i need some thanks freddy


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

uk17 has been discontinued by house of kolor.


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

no uk, but they still sell kk


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

do u have some kk 17 if so hit me up thanks


----------



## southside customs (Mar 9, 2009)

i only have a lil bit.. just order some..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i have 6 qts oh violette. but i will not sell it.


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

can i get one qt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lealbros_@Jun 18 2009, 09:20 PM~14234699
> *can  i get one qt
> *


sorry sir


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2009, 07:28 PM~13925441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE............* :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 15 2009, 05:06 PM~14197527
> *no
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 24 2009, 08:26 PM~14288966
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


450 per bumper


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2009, 11:18 PM~14289729
> *450 per bumper
> *


alright thanks


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Dreamer....

U looking for new members??? U saw my ride at the toy drive Ese...

Been trying to catch up with ya'll but been out of town.

Let me know...Ese


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Jun 27 2009, 10:36 AM~14314529
> *Hey Dreamer....
> 
> U looking for new members??? U saw my ride at the toy drive Ese...
> ...


for one this is not dreamer and two, ROLLERZ DOES NOT look for any members. they come looking for us. it is a privilage to be in RO


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

I see...Guess I'm looking in the wrong place....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 12:52 PM~14314600
> *for one this is not dreamer and two, ROLLERZ DOES NOT  look for any members. they come looking for us. it is a privilage to be in RO
> *


somebody needs to rich's recruiting ass :uh: 


oh wait, I tell him almost every time I see him :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 27 2009, 04:44 PM~14316314
> *somebody needs to rich's recruiting ass :uh:
> oh wait, I tell him almost every time I see him :uh:
> 
> *


i tell him too. damn street guys. do his undercarrige and he might stop beggin


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2009, 10:52 AM~14314600
> *for one this is not dreamer and two, ROLLERZ DOES NOT  look for any members. they come looking for us. it is a privilage to be in RO
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2009, 05:01 PM~14373614
> *
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful work homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2009, 08:26 PM~13746986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2009, 02:25 PM~14425062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 15 2009, 05:52 AM~14479686
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 15 2009, 06:13 PM~14486480
> *
> 
> 
> ...




tell em to leave the bumper kit off!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 20 2009, 11:19 AM~14525388
> *tell em to leave the bumper kit off!
> *


i would but its his car :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 20 2009, 11:31 AM~14525496
> *i would but its his car :biggrin:
> *




I'm sure he'll listen to u! U still have his car............
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


nice work .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 21 2009, 08:03 AM~14536183
> *I'm sure he'll listen to u! U still have his car............
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> nice work .
> *


yea im finishing it up today and delivering it to austin tomorrow


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

neons make it look violet.. nice color


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 15 2009, 06:52 AM~14479686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2009, 03:15 PM~14494786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PAINT BROTHER..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jan 2 2008, 09:37 PM~9592814
> *what color is this?
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad 67 rag


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 6 2009, 09:13 PM~14699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 6 2009, 10:13 PM~14699062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: much props to john(kandy shop) :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 10 2009, 09:49 PM~14730324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

nice work


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey john hear are the pics. For you to see.... 

Angel


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2009, 09:41 PM~14822701
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of that Regal?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 19 2009, 08:53 PM~14822842
> *any pics of that Regal?
> *


when i droped it off in htown i forgot my camera :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 20 2009, 07:18 AM~14825371
> *when i droped it off in htown i forgot my camera :angry:
> *


damn


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 14 2008, 01:31 AM~12153277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how do you create the outer line of the actual graphic? Is it just more kandy or different bases?


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 22 2009, 11:27 AM~14847874
> *how do you create the outer line of the actual graphic? Is it just more kandy or different bases?
> *


different base


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

do you remember the bases used on that pic? theres three bases right?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 22 2009, 12:07 PM~14848079
> *do you remember the bases used on that pic? theres three bases right?
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

thanks SA ROLLERZ that was much appreciated


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 23 2009, 11:21 AM~14854483
> *thanks SA ROLLERZ that was much appreciated
> *


  anytime homie


----------



## G&CWireWheels (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 23 2009, 11:11 PM~14859367
> *
> *


The car looked great out in the sun this last weekend. what place did you end up getting.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Aug 24 2009, 06:32 PM~14867920
> *The car looked great out in the sun this last weekend. what place did you end up getting.
> *


thanks bro  i got 1st


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

incredible work. :0


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:05 AM~14775778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MUCH PROPS JOHN ,GREAT WORK!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Aug 24 2009, 10:34 PM~14871565
> *MUCH PROPS JOHN ,GREAT WORK!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*TTMFT.................*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Excited to see how the Kandy Shop Kustomz' WEGO Scion turns out!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 2 2009, 09:01 PM~14965412
> *Excited to see how the Kandy Shop Kustomz' WEGO Scion turns out!!!
> *


like a champ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 2 2009, 10:01 PM~14965412
> *Excited to see how the Kandy Shop Kustomz' WEGO Scion turns out!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2009, 12:14 AM~12938076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM THAT'S ONE HELL OF A SICK PAINT HOW MUSH DO YOU CHARGE FOR SOMTHING LIKE THAT HOMIE THAT'S REAL SUPER GOOD JOB BRO !!!! :0 :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 3 2009, 11:26 PM~14977843
> *DAMMMMM  THAT'S ONE HELL OF A SICK PAINT HOW  MUSH DO YOU CHARGE FOR SOMTHING LIKE THAT HOMIE  THAT'S  REAL  SUPER GOOD JOB BRO  !!!!  :0  :wow:    :wow:    :wow:    :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


not enough lol pm me if interested


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

here wego again


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

that was a good one :biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texas loco (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 11 2007, 11:11 PM~8982775
> *KANDY SHOP NOW DOING GOLD PLATING  PM ME OR CALL 210 440 5463
> *


HOW ABOUT CHROME ???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texas loco_@Sep 13 2009, 07:58 PM~15070250
> *HOW ABOUT CHROME ???
> *


all day homie :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

How long can paint be stored before being used??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Sep 14 2009, 08:44 AM~15075018
> *How long can paint be stored before being used??
> *


depends if it has been opened or not.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 11 2009, 08:14 AM~15048402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that was funny


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Looks like the golf cart got it's big brother....now I need to bring you the Suburban!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15082074
> *Looks like the golf cart got it's big brother....now I need to bring you the Suburban!
> *


tow the golf cart with the scion lol :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 10:03 PM~15081986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2009, 04:14 PM~15078576
> *depends if it has been opened or not.
> *


Not open


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

T

T

T


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


looks good..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 18 2009, 07:36 PM~15123031
> *hno:
> looks good..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2009, 07:27 PM~15122962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP JOHN? :wave: :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Sep 22 2009, 09:29 PM~15159552
> *WHATS UP JOHN? :wave:  :wave:
> *


chillin playa :biggrin:


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 11:23 PM~15214185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


quick fix.... :cheesy:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 11:23 PM~15214185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what car is that, it looks good .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 30 2009, 04:22 PM~15231827
> *what car is that, it looks good .
> *


ft. worth ROLLERZ


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 30 2009, 05:26 PM~15232386
> *:wave:
> *


what up playa


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Sep 30 2009, 06:22 PM~15231827
> *what car is that, it looks good .
> *



Its my daily :biggrin: Named her MEZMERIZED


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 30 2009, 06:41 PM~15233183
> *Its my daily :biggrin: Named her MEZMERIZED
> *


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 30 2009, 09:35 PM~15233768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I really like the paint. Another great job by john


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Oct 2 2009, 07:16 PM~15253413
> *I really like the paint. Another great job by john
> *


----------



## bluesteve1 (Nov 6, 2007)

man that's some great work.. about how much is a Kandi job? no graphics just a regular cobalt blue over silver? no body work needed on a 04 DTS


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 09:23 PM~15214185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN JOHN YOU BEEN GETTING DOWN bROther. LOOKS GOOD AS HELL.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Oct 5 2009, 09:40 AM~15270359
> *DAMN JOHN YOU BEEN GETTING DOWN bROther. LOOKS GOOD AS HELL.
> *


What's up bRO!!! Where r u at these dayys? IDK if u no this but FTW ROLLERZ has their own topic in the club section. FTW chapter is on the up and up!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Oct 5 2009, 07:40 AM~15270359
> *DAMN JOHN YOU BEEN GETTING DOWN bROther. LOOKS GOOD AS HELL.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 5 2009, 10:42 AM~15271842
> *What's up bRO!!!  Where r u at these dayys? IDK if u no this but FTW ROLLERZ has their own topic in the club section. FTW chapter is on the up and up!!
> *


shit bRO i am still banging out here in iraq, gonna be home soon.  hopefully before the last show in nov. :biggrin: so how is everyone doing bRO?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Oct 7 2009, 08:49 AM~15291821
> *shit bRO i am still banging out here in iraq, gonna be home soon.    hopefully before the last show in nov. :biggrin: so how is everyone doing bRO?
> *


locked and loaded for vegas :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP JOHN? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 19 2009, 10:00 AM~15400692
> *WHATS UP JOHN? :biggrin:
> *


getting things ready for magnificos


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 17 2009, 02:22 PM~15387071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride.... whats with that trailer :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 19 2009, 02:35 PM~15403250
> *beautiful ride.... whats with that trailer :twak:
> *


i wouldnt have put my car on there all the way to vegas but gota do what you gota do i guess :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:15 PM~15403702
> *i wouldnt have put my car on there all the way to vegas but gota do what you gota do i guess :biggrin:
> *


feel you on that but Id be terrified to tow a bbq pit on that let alone a clean ass ride like that


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP JOHN? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 24 2009, 09:35 AM~15453728
> *WHATS UP JOHN? :biggrin:
> *


chillin. you missed a good party at brians last night


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

badass work!!!!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 25 2009, 10:04 AM~15460382
> *badass work!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 25 2009, 11:53 AM~15460342
> *chillin. you missed a good party at brians last night
> *


YEA I HEARD!! BELLA WAS SICK SO WE COULDNT GO.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15468464
> *YEA I HEARD!! BELLA WAS SICK SO WE COULDNT GO.
> *


call me about this weekend dallas


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Oct 26 2009, 10:49 AM~15468464
> *YEA I HEARD!! BELLA WAS SICK SO WE COULDNT GO.
> *



YOUR HOUSE IS THE NEXT PARTY RIGHT?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

I WANNA DO SOMETHING TO THE CADDY. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Nov 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15549646
> *I WANNA DO SOMETHING TO THE CADDY. :biggrin:
> *


like what? just wash it :biggrin:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 3 2009, 09:13 PM~15553574
> *like what?  just wash it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Not sure. Ill leave that up to you.


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 19 2009, 09:46 PM~15408663
> *feel you on that but Id be terrified to tow a bbq pit on that let alone a clean ass ride like that
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bdropd (Jan 5, 2009)

clean work homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bdropd_@Nov 9 2009, 01:52 AM~15604977
> *clean work homie
> *


 :biggrin: thank you


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 12 2009, 10:25 PM~15651435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we will be there in full force


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 07:57 AM~15677704
> *we will be there in full force
> *


Well we know who's takin all the trophys :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 07:57 AM~15677704
> *we will be there in full force
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 16 2009, 09:28 AM~15678475
> *Well we know who's takin all the trophys :cheesy:
> *


not anyone from rollerz. we cant compete right????????????????


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 16 2009, 03:02 PM~15681116
> *not anyone from rollerz. we cant compete right????????????????
> *


right.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Dec 1 2009, 10:15 PM~15839806
> *TTT
> *


are we gonna see any pics :biggrin:


----------



## Live Fast (Apr 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15082074
> *Looks like the golf cart got it's big brother....now I need to bring you the Suburban!
> *


thats what i was just thinking lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 17 2009, 03:22 PM~15387071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  *Love the paint.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Dec 12 2009, 01:04 AM~15956804
> * Love the paint..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 19 2009, 09:33 AM~16027802
> *Trouble Maker Studios photo shoot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

What up John.....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

like them patts and colors on that bike..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 11 2010, 09:35 PM~16261282
> *like them patts and colors on that bike..
> *


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

nice work bro! van looks killer


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16369471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




man that came out bad azz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 08:41 PM~16369949
> *nice work bro!  van looks killer
> *


likewise


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 09:07 PM~16369471
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I LOVE This!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16370127
> *thanks bro
> *


i just wish i could airbrush like you do


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

jus a lil practice... anyone can do it


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16369471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks killer, dig the color........


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Jan 23 2010, 02:00 PM~16386533
> *looks killer, dig the color........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 10:07 PM~16369471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i like that color too


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 09:07 PM~16369471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

:biggrin: already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Feb 7 2010, 07:38 PM~16542660
> *:biggrin: already
> *


this truck needs alot of bodywork. :angry: not what i planned on


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16543128
> *this truck needs alot of bodywork.  :angry: not what i planned on
> *



That Sucks!  

What's the Plan for the Paint Job? :cheesy:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

really i never really notice but then again I aint no bodyman


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 7 2010, 08:19 PM~16543169
> *That Sucks!
> 
> What's the Plan for the Paint Job?  :cheesy:
> *


patternd out with kandy brandywine


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Feb 7 2010, 08:37 PM~16543426
> *really i never really notice but then again I aint no bodyman
> *


lots of little stuff add up fast. you will have a whole different level of paint when im done with it. might just take a little longer :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats cool mann I aint tripping and thats the color I want fo sho :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Feb 7 2010, 09:38 PM~16543441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So True! :happysad:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:wow: looks hella tight bRO :wow: 



> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2010, 08:07 PM~16369471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

brandywine


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2010, 10:16 PM~16543128
> *this truck needs alot of bodywork.  :angry: not what i planned on
> *


i got one of those...i fn hate body work!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2010, 09:06 PM~16554406
> *i got one of those...i fn hate body work!
> *


me too. esspecially when they say it is ready to paint lol


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 8 2010, 10:16 PM~16554537
> *me too. esspecially when they say it is ready to paint lol
> *



Yep that's what they all say! :happysad:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

TNT! mann


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2010, 07:01 PM~16587158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see it sprayed... Keep us updated... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXrider_@Feb 11 2010, 07:22 PM~16587350
> *Can't wait to see it sprayed... Keep us updated... :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin: as soon as the weather gets better


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 11:37 PM~12938275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: I like that black paint!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BDAN239 (Feb 10, 2010)

whts candys running out your way basic price???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BDAN239_@Feb 13 2010, 08:59 PM~16605492
> *whts candys running out your way basic price???
> *


all depends what your looking for? flake patterns etc


----------



## The Perfect Sin (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 02:20 PM~16652813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 02:20 PM~16652813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is real baddass bro.. pat yourself on the back.. simple and clean


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

already now Im getting anxious :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Feb 18 2010, 05:36 PM~16654360
> *that is real baddass bro.. pat yourself on the back.. simple and clean
> *


i like it too. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Feb 18 2010, 06:23 PM~16654765
> *already now Im getting anxious :yes:
> *


just wait. the kandy isnt even sprayed yet :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Feb 18 2010, 03:20 PM~16652813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I Can't Wait, I'm Excited, Hurry up n Spray the Kandy Already, Don't Keep us Waiting lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16655404
> *:wow: Wow!
> Omg I Can't Wait, I'm Excited, Hurry up n Spray the Kandy Already, Don't Keep us Waiting lol! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


maybe tomorrow :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 08:44 PM~16655410
> *maybe tomorrow :0
> *


Aww Man Ok I guess you can do it Tomorrow! Lol j/k :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Fantastic color collections along with perfect paintings. 




Chevrolet SuperCharger


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 18 2010, 07:48 PM~16655440
> *Aww Man Ok I guess you can do it Tomorrow! Lol j/k :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


getting ready to clear the crap out of it


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

u got the kandy on there already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Feb 19 2010, 06:47 PM~16665819
> *u got the kandy on there already
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

alright my ***** no more pics till i pick it up :nono:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Feb 19 2010, 07:04 PM~16665922
> *alright my *****  no more pics till i pick it up  :nono:
> *


you got it. bring extra chonies too :0


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2010, 02:20 PM~16652813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  damn bRO looks tight. cant wait till next month bRO :biggrin:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Feb 19 2010, 07:04 PM~16665922
> *alright my *****  no more pics till i pick it up  :nono:
> *



P.M. them to me, i won't post them....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 20 2010, 10:43 PM~16673797
> * damn bRO looks tight. cant wait till next month bRO :biggrin:
> *



Julian Where you be vato!!! We got a show/parade that goes on all weekend at Six Flags on 4/11. Its for* FIESTA DAY AT 6 FLAGS OF ARLINGTON* ts a really good deal if you can make out. You get 6 tickets for the weekend and another 8 more to use during the year and they give you $25.00. You can dine at the employee cafeteria and park in the employee parking area to have ez access to the park and your ride. Move in is friday nite and you can take the car home on sunday. Should be lots of fun. Any other R.O. interested hit me up! It would be kool to have R.O. puttin it down at 6 FLAGS!!!


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice Images!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 27 2010, 08:17 PM~16744514
> *Julian Where you be vato!!! We got a show/parade that goes on all weekend at Six Flags on 4/11. Its for FIESTA DAY AT 6 FLAGS OF ARLINGTON ts a really good deal if you can make out. You get 6 tickets for the weekend and another 8 more to use during the year and they give you $25.00. You can dine at the employee cafeteria and park in the employee parking area to have ez access to the park and your ride.  Move in is friday nite and you can take the car home on sunday. Should be lots of fun. Any other R.O. interested hit me up! It would be kool to have R.O. puttin it down at 6 FLAGS!!!
> *


I would like to do that the 11th is my b-day


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2010, 08:23 PM~16776361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Nice! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:21 PM~16822289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

how we looking homeboy?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Mar 7 2010, 08:58 PM~16823722
> *how we looking homeboy?
> *


should be ready this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 06:21 PM~16822289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bRO :wow:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 08:21 PM~16822289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 07:21 PM~16822289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 15 2009, 12:05 AM~14775778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

one of the candyshop job!


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

and a old candyshop job!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 05:41 PM~16841757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2010, 06:21 PM~16822289
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Mar 9 2010, 06:41 PM~16841757
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXrider (Dec 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2010, 09:37 PM~17206652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT BIKE CAME OUT BAD ASS!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

Man KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ gets down  I might just have to take my cutlass down their! Keep up the good work


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drew-barry-86_@Apr 18 2010, 05:01 PM~17229820
> *Man KANDY SHOP KUSTOMZ gets down  I might just have to take my cutlass down their! Keep up the good work
> *


maybe fit you in in a few months


----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

THANKS AGAIN JOHN FOR THE PINSTRIPES ON THE CADDY, THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Apr 19 2010, 08:42 AM~17235799
> *THANKS AGAIN JOHN FOR THE PINSTRIPES ON THE CADDY, THEY CAME OUT BAD ASS!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2010, 08:16 AM~17813799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


on its way back to atx :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2010, 09:16 AM~17813799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE


----------



## TheThrowedMex (Jun 20, 2010)

how much for kandy blue ona 83 coupe?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheThrowedMex_@Jun 19 2010, 07:43 PM~17834978
> *how much for kandy blue ona 83 coupe?
> *


depends how much bodywork is involved


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 17 2010, 09:16 AM~17813799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good, needs some shadows to break the overlays......dig the colors together...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 21 2010, 05:48 PM~17848580
> *looks good, needs some shadows to break the overlays......dig the colors together...
> *


thats not the finished product :0


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17849196
> *thats not the finished product :0
> *


very kool, great start, should lead to a killer result :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Jun 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17852036
> *very kool, great start, should lead to a killer result :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 09:31 PM~17860992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jun 22 2010, 10:31 PM~17860992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 09:35 PM~17861056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 22 2010, 10:31 PM~17860992
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Lots of nice work! Let me know if I can be of service.. :biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 06:08 PM~17954317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 3 2010, 04:55 PM~17954515
> *Lots of nice work! Let me know if I can be of service..  :biggrin:
> *


gonna be needing flake soon :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 04:08 PM~17954317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK THE FRAME BEFORE U PUT IT ALL BACK TOGETHER ! OR ITS GONNA BE CHIPPIN ALL UP AGAIN........ 

DONT WANT ALL THAT WORK TO GO TO WASTE.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 5 2010, 10:13 AM~17963782
> *CHECK THE FRAME BEFORE U PUT IT ALL BACK TOGETHER ! OR ITS GONNA BE CHIPPIN ALL UP AGAIN........
> 
> DONT WANT ALL THAT WORK TO GO TO WASTE.
> *


is it that bad? we got a new one in the works anyways for the winter :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 3 2010, 05:08 PM~17954317
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 5 2010, 02:24 PM~17965367
> *is it that bad? we got a new one in the works anyways for the winter :biggrin:
> *


Bad aint the word to describe it. main reason i sold it! gave the guy that bought it a frame, and he never came for it. yall wanna come grab it ? its still here.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 5 2010, 09:44 PM~17968580
> *Bad aint the word to describe it. main reason i sold it! gave the guy that bought it a frame, and he never came for it. yall wanna come grab it ? its still here.
> *


Excuse me?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

how much u charge for a kandy job?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2010, 07:30 PM~17986101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


reminds me of BUTTER SCOTCH KANDY! :thumbsup:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 7 2010, 05:30 PM~17986101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: NICE HOMIE


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> :wow:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > :wow:
> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :wow:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

y yall change the roof skin out, and wut happened to the 1/4 shell?


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17968181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bitch is nice.. lookin good bro


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 10 2010, 09:11 PM~18013907
> *y yall change the roof skin out, and wut happened to the 1/4 shell?
> *


cuz we got a factory moonroof.i still got shell


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 11 2010, 11:27 AM~18016395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks bad ass John


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 11 2010, 08:41 AM~18016200
> *cuz we got a factory moonroof.i still got shell
> *



i liked the 13" popup roof the previous owner had in it :biggrin: 


how much for the shell?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jul 11 2010, 05:25 PM~18018978
> *i liked the 13" popup roof the previous owner had in it :biggrin:
> how much for the shell?
> *


lil pop up looked ok but it was flat and the roof was curved. make me an offer on shell


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Be sure to throw up a pic on the FLAKE SALE page..</span>


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work John! TTT


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Looking tight :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wow: Something new comming real soon Huh


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 08:40 PM~18159293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Very nice uffin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jul 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17968181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT for the homie John :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 27 2010, 09:40 PM~18159293
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_82_Grand Prix_@Aug 4 2010, 11:47 AM~18227209
> *nice work homie  :thumbsup:
> *


thankx


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT Whats new ROLLER... :biggrin:


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn that TC's so sick.. beautiful work.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

them colors just flow together so good ! Sick homie !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

"all wrapped up" on its way to new home in san antonio tx :0


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 16 2010, 08:46 AM~18320190
> *"all wrapped up" on its way to new home in san antonio tx :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

What the hell??? What is it? Who's is it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 09:46 PM~18329084
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> What the hell??? What is it? Who's is it?
> *


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 06:43 AM~18330894
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

:0 i remember seeing it for sale awhile back


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18332357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yall got big plans for it ?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Aug 17 2010, 08:36 PM~18338114
> *yall got big plans for it ?
> *


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

nice,congrats john!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 07:43 AM~18330894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good score landing the vette,very cool ride, was a shame to see it in that shape. Bring it back to life...... :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Aug 18 2010, 08:20 PM~18347527
> *good score landing the vette,very cool ride, was a shame to see it in that shape. Bring it back to life...... :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 08:25 PM~18357331
> *:yes:
> *


whats crackin?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ,Aug 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18332357]









:wow: Can't wait to see what you do with this.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18357678
> *SA ROLLERZ,Aug 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18332357]
> 
> 
> ...


ill be needing alot of flake. hint hint


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 PM~18357782
> *ill be needing alot of flake. hint hint
> *


Just say when, I'm sitting on 15 lbs of just silver...+ the Jars.. That will get you started.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 19 2010, 09:16 PM~18357807
> *Just say when, I'm sitting on 15 lbs of just silver...+ the Jars.. That will get you started..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 09:47 PM~18357516
> *whats crackin?
> *


Not Paint Cans that's for sure lol!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 PM~18357852
> *Not Paint Cans that's for sure lol!
> *


you going to dallas show this weekend?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18357883
> *you going to dallas show this weekend?
> *


Yes the Custom Car Show on Sunday? YES! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 11:19 AM~18332357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

one BADD corvette !!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:yes:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: watz sup! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Aug 20 2010, 07:04 AM~18357678
> *SA ROLLERZ,Aug 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18332357]
> 
> 
> ...


He's gonna do a straight up trade with me for Lunch Money :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2010, 05:41 AM~18418929
> *He's gonna do a straight up trade with me for Lunch Money  :cheesy:
> *


oh now you wanna give it up haha :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2010, 05:41 AM~18418929
> *He's gonna do a straight up trade with me for Lunch Money  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2010, 09:50 AM~18256787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Clean work bruh  *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Aug 31 2010, 01:55 PM~18452314
> *Clean work bruh
> *


thankx. :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

WHATS GOIN ON bRO? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 08:33 PM~18126832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK AZZ WORK!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 8 2010, 10:50 AM~18256787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 11:19 AM~18332357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

wait til u see what john does with this one  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Sep 6 2010, 01:19 PM~18498962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Sep 6 2010, 03:19 PM~18498962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Viscous and delicious :0


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

no more vicious & delicious new name is "Slippery When Wet''


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 09:14 PM~18357782
> *ill be needing alot of flake. hint hint
> *


Your flake is on its way :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 8 2010, 07:29 PM~18519647
> *Your flake is on its way :biggrin:
> *


ok, thank you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 10:52 PM~18595668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: came out clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18595668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good john!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 18 2010, 06:32 AM~18597149
> *looks good john!
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18595668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Jon


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18595668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: * Great work bRO! *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin good John!!!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2010, 08:03 AM~18597083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2010, 03:26 PM~18124747
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats tight :cheesy:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

If i dont have a chance too tell you tomorrow Happy Birthday!!! from all of us in tha camp!!!


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

HAPPY BITHDAY "JOHN TWITTY''


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....! Happy B day !!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx to all of you :biggrin:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

what chew got going on for ur b-day?... PARTY IT UP!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

badass wrk...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...c/photo_07.html


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Sup John.. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 10:34 AM~18700866
> *badass  wrk...
> *


X76


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18794498
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...c/photo_07.html
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2010, 06:35 AM~18597158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


baddass


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18595668
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those water drops turned out awesome


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Yall's big day is around da corner are YOU READY! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 1 2010, 04:46 AM~18957141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea buddy


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

ttt for the homie


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT.. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WATS UP HOMIE...............


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

nip/tuck~,Oct 17 2010, 09:14 AM~18832609]



















Looks like the winning team in TEXAS...!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH...............


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats new John.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Whats new John.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

its time for my lil touch on it...haha.lol jk.. cant wait to see the whole thing now


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 11:07 PM~19128637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 11:07 PM~19128637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 22 2010, 05:54 AM~19131001
> *its time for my lil touch on it...haha.lol jk.. cant wait to see the whole thing now
> *


yea buddy :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up bROther... :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 22 2010, 07:54 AM~19131001
> *its time for my lil touch on it...haha.lol jk.. cant wait to see the whole thing now
> *


lol! yes it is! Hey go ahead and pick some girls for the credit board. Call me wen u get a few minutes.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

uffin: nice work homie uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 24 2010, 08:03 PM~19156696
> *Hope You n Your Family Have a Happy Thanksgiving! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

happy thanxgiving!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2010, 09:07 PM~19128637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Nov 2 2010, 03:14 PM~18969150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

if ur someones a good artist at drawing and they pic up a gun and spray a car would it come out clean.....just curios or is it a hole different thing :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygrnblzr_@Dec 9 2010, 07:02 PM~19287123
> *if ur someones a  good artist at drawing and they pic up a gun and spray a car would it come out clean.....just curios or is it a hole different thing :dunno:
> *


different game :biggrin:


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

orale....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

firme...i wanna start painting im only 21..im building a 64 fleetside by myself..almost need paint but i wanna shoot it myself just kinda iffy about it kuz i never shot a ride just a bike...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by candygrnblzr_@Dec 9 2010, 09:12 PM~19288531
> *firme...i wanna start painting im only 21..im building a 64 fleetside by myself..almost need paint but i wanna shoot it myself just kinda iffy about it kuz i never shot a ride just a bike...
> *


watch some videos.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:15 PM~19288563
> *watch some videos.
> *


 :thumbsup:....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 11:04 PM~19288458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:04 PM~19288458
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good looking pics bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

The truck?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 13 2010, 04:22 PM~19317070
> *The truck?
> *


yes sir. finally gett ing done


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

Loving the paint jobs bRO


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

Whats good homie u still at it playa, Im working on getting u another project for u soon, and no its not repainting my truck I know how much ud love that :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

clean work the rides look sharp.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Dec 25 2010, 10:00 AM~19417509
> *MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


you too bro. keep the great work coming in 2011 :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas  to you and your family John!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 25 2010, 10:55 AM~19417767
> *Merry Christmas  to you and your family John!
> *


same to you brit


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2010, 10:28 AM~19417965
> *same to you brit
> *


Sup John & fam, Merry Xmas! Hope you guys have an aswome day!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 25 2010, 11:40 AM~19418039
> *Sup John & fam, Merry Xmas! Hope you guys have an aswome day!
> *


same to you. time to bring out the vette :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for theKandyshop painters of the 2010 Trike of the Year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 12 2010, 08:01 AM~19047856
> *nip/tuck~,Oct 17 2010, 09:14 AM~18832609]
> 
> 
> ...


That would be TX on the right AZ on the left. When Team TX and Team AZ team up championships are won  :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year John!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Jon congrats on YOUR BIG DAY yesterday,  and HAPPY NEW YEAR AND Honeymoon


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

s2NyFBrROMk&feature


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up John and the bROtherZ in SAN ANTO..

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> Durangatangs :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks to John for the bad ass frame and paint work he did on the 2010 TOTY and for his win for Best Paint on a Bike in Vegas :thumbsup:

LRM April issue coming out soon


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

oh snaps ! congrats!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Jan 21 2011, 09:45 PM~19664215
> *oh snaps ! congrats!
> *


to you too :biggrin:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INFAMOUS ONE_@Jan 25 2011, 04:51 PM~19695765
> *
> *


did you make it home ok?


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:19 PM~19696699
> *did you make it home ok?
> *


Ya BRo, we did made a stop for a whle in El Paso to talk to the fool who slammed us but it all worked out so far!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Didn't know u got down like that, nice werk. Now go werk on the vette!


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RDominguez1987 (May 5, 2010)

:biggrin:   
yoyoyo
:h5:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP BROTHA?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Mar 15 2011, 06:57 AM~20095323
> *WHATS UP BROTHA?
> *


same ole same ole over here :biggrin:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQ6z-cdnojQ


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## BOSSHAWG (May 31, 2005)

WHATS UP BRO? SEE U THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOSSHAWG_@Apr 1 2011, 08:30 AM~20235142
> *WHATS UP BRO? SEE U THIS WEEKEND.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Flatline (Dec 7, 2010)

WUZ UP BROTHAS!!!! IM STARTING A NON-PROFIT FOUNDATION CALLED CRUISING FOR AUTISM... TO HELP TRY AND RAISE AWARENESS FOR AUTISM.. IM THROWING A BENEFIT CARSHOW-CARWASH LATER THIS MONTH IN CORPUS CHRISTI TEXAS.. ALL FUNDS RAISED WILL BE DONATED TO AUTISM SPEAKS .ORG.. WE HAVE PLANS ON TAKING IT TO OTHER MAJOR CITIES. IN THE NEAR FUTURE... WITH THE SUPPORT OF OUR FAMILY AND OTHER CARCLUBS I KNOW IT CAN BE A SUCCESS... LETS TAKE A STAND AND MAKE A DIFFERENCE FOR OUR CHILDREN THANX...


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 27 2011, 10:20 PM~20436319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pics and dope rides


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

TTT .................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

